# مشروع أبتدائي مسجد و مدرسة أبتدائية أسلامية بكندا -ما هو رأيك؟



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2009)

الأخوة و الأخوات الأعزاء
السلام عليكم

أحب أن أعرض عليكم مشروع في مرحلة التصميم

الدور الأرضي : مسجد وله مدخلين: 
علي اليمين - الوضوء و الحمامات
- الأدارة
علي اليسار -تغسيل و تكفين و ثلاجة الأموات
-مكتبة مشتركة للمسجد و المدرسة

المدرسة:
الأدارة و الفصول

دور الميزانيين:
مصلي النساء: المصلي و غرف للنساء و مكتبة الميضاء و الحمامات
المدرسة: صالة الجيم و الفصول

الدور الثاني و به فصول

يهمني الرأي الخاص بالكتل و الفراغات (ما بين الأعمدة الخارجية و المبني) وتأثيرها مع المساقط و التغطية.


وشكرا لأي طرح أو نقد


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2009)

باقي المساقط

دور الميزانيين و الدور الثاني


----------



## zido2009 (4 مارس 2009)

جميل وكويس وحلو وجامد


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك Zido علي ردك الجميل
وفي أنتظار ردود أخري وربما أي رد قد يكون له تأثير بشكل أو بأخر.
فالمصمم يري مشروعة من زاوية واحدة , بينما الأخريين يرؤنة من جميع الزوايا.


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2009)

لسهولة العرض :85:


----------



## محمد ظاهر (6 مارس 2009)

جيد و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Alinajeeb (7 مارس 2009)

تصميم حلو لكن ثلاجة الموتى لا أعلم على أي معيار اتخذت منه مرجع


تصميم جميل


----------



## بنت الامير (8 مارس 2009)

السلام وعليكم ياجماعة ,نفسي حد يساعدني ، اريد مشروع صالة كبيرة متعددة الاغراض يعني المسافات للاعمدة كبيرة . اذا امكن


----------



## agms909 (8 مارس 2009)

مشكور على المشروع الجميل


----------



## سلام عطاطرة (8 مارس 2009)

تصميم حلو كتير ... يسلمو اديكي


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (9 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا للاخوة علي حسن الرد
محمد ظاهر , Alinajeeb
agms909 , ,طارق طه القبانى
سلام عطاطرة


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2009)

> تصميم حلو لكن ثلاجة الموتى لا أعلم على أي معيار اتخذت منه مرجع
> 
> تصميم جميل


 
ثلاجة الموتي صممت علي حسب الأحتياجات 
فكل المطلوب فقط غرفة للغسل و الكفن وثلاجة واحدة فقط
حتي يكون هناك مكان لتجهيز الموتي خاص بالمسلمين .


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مارس 2009)

أولا شكرا لجميع الردود السابقة.



> يهمني الرأي الخاص بالكتل و الفراغات (ما بين الأعمدة الخارجية و المبني) وتأثيرها
> مع المساقط و التغطية


 
أحاول مرة أخري:81: ربما أحصل علي رد بالنسبة للكتل.


----------



## designer 2 (15 مارس 2009)

تصميم اكثر من رائع .. الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng: issa (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونتمني من الله ان يديم لك دوام الصحه والعافيه*​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2009)

eng: issa , designer 2
جزاكم الله خير علي مشاركتكم وحسن دعائكم 

و أيضا سابق المشاركات.


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مارس 2009)

أولا شكرا لجميع الردود السابقة.
أحاول مرة أخري:81: ربما أحصل علي رد بالنسبة للكتل.


----------



## المعماري الكربلائي (27 مارس 2009)

بصراحة التصميم جميل ورائع بس مخطط الموقع لم يوضح الكتل الخاصة بالمشروع لكي يتسنى لنا نعطي الاراء
ثانيا الواجهة المنظورية لا توحي للناظران الرواق المحيط بالمشروع دائري وشكرا


----------



## agha4d (2 أبريل 2009)

باركك الله

مشروع جد رائع

بس يا ريت كان لو فكرة بسيطة لموضوع كتل المبنى 
بيطلع ولا احلا


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أبريل 2009)

*agha4d, المعماري الكربلائي*
*جزاكم الله خير علي مشاركتكم *​ 
*و أيضا سابق المشاركات.*​ 



> مشروع جد رائع
> 
> بس يا ريت كان لو فكرة بسيطة لموضوع كتل المبنى
> بيطلع ولا احلا


 
فكرة المشروع

الحوائط الخارجية من الزجاج أنعكاس لشفافية الأسلام و أنفتاح الداخل بالخارج.
و الأعمدة الخارجية حول المبني مكونة بوابات بشكل دائري هي دعوة لكل الفئات و الأشكال ( أرتفاعات البوابات المختلفة ) و الجهات ( الشكل الدائري) للمبني.
التغطية وبها أجزاء زجاج لأنفتاح المسجد مع السماء.


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2009)

طلب المهندس المدير في العمل تغير الواجهات لخفض التكاليف لأن مشاريع المساجد هنا تقوم
كلها بالتبرعات فقط, فقمنا بتغيير الكتل مع الأحتفاظ بنفس المساقط.


مسقط الدور الأرضي و يظهر خط أحمر فاصل بين المسجد و المدرسة , لأن المسجد سيبني أنشاء الله أولا ثم المدرسة الأبتدائي.







و هذا مناظير ( دراسية ) لكتل المبني .

الجدار البرتقالي سيكون طوب اللون بني.










المنظور الثاني متهيئلي محتاج شغل , و كمان المئذنة 
فما هو رأيك لأنة ممكن يفيد !!


----------



## الشقورى (22 يونيو 2009)

تسلم الله يعطيك العافيه بالنسبه اكثر ما اعجبنى فيه 
النسب فى والتكتلفى المبنى نسب صحيحه 
.وكمان تعدد استخدام المواد
الله يعطيك العافيه وانشاء الله فيما بعد بتسير الى الافضل 
الففففففففففففففففف الف شكر لك


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يونيو 2009)

أخي الشقوري 

شكرا لردك .... جزاك الله خير
بعد نقاش مع المسئول عن المركز , قد وافق علي المساقط الأفقية 
أما بالنسبة الحل الجديد للواجهات حأرفعها قريبا بأذن الله


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 يونيو 2009)

روعة على روعة.....................................


----------



## بيبرس24 (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
رااااااااااااااااااءع


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يونيو 2009)

*بيبرس24mohamed , 2009, وحش العمارة *
*جزاكم الله خير علي مشاركتكم الطيبة*​ 
هناك ما يزال تعديلات بسيطة بالواجهات وفي أنتظار أرئكم و نقدكم للتصميم​ 
الموقع العام​ 


 

الواجهات​


----------



## سلمى هاشم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المشروع واتمنى ان ينزل له مناظير وقطاعات


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل.........شكرا........


----------



## soma911 (3 مايو 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووووو جزاك الله خير


----------



## قدر الله (3 مايو 2010)

تصميم جيد نوعا ما ولكن بحاجه الى تبسيط وتطعيم


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لردودكم....


----------

